# Black and yellow iso



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello everyone. I came across some interesting pics and was wondering if any one has come across these in the hobby or in the bug hobby.
Thanks
Chris


















Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## orin (Sep 8, 2013)

No, but did you see these: buy live Zebra Pillbugs


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm not a 100% these are the same, but there is a black and yellow species from Canada that gets good size. Almost an inch if I read correctly.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Chris
Do you have a name or country or origin?


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

orin said:


> No, but did you see these: buy live Zebra Pillbugs


Orin I did see those and will be getting those. Awesome sir.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Sweet jc, you get any leads let me know. Jeremy I send those pics on google and I figured I'd ask and see if anyone knew bout them.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## orin (Sep 8, 2013)

They've proven surprisingly quick on the turnaround. A lot of times you can get something new and it takes forever if it doesn't wither away.


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

I did a little more searching and found some info on a black and yellow Iso on a Roach Forum. Who knew there was a Roach forum? The person who was keeping them said he got them to breed but didn't have a lot of luck raising the young. This person was from Sweden.


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Did I read that right? 4 small specimens for 24.00 I wonder how long it would take to get decent numbers from them?


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah , I saw that too. I'd like to get some but am afraid theyll be like the native isos that take forever to reach breeding age.


----------



## orin (Sep 8, 2013)

It would take about 3 months to see babies, they are much faster than our "native" Armadillidium.


----------



## orin (Sep 8, 2013)

The original batch were a boatload to get in so the costs have to be recouped somehow. I think it will be super popular as much because they are very easy as prettier than almost anything else in the available isopod arena.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Orin said they don't t as ke as long to reproduce. I'm thinking of getting them now. Oh an jc I read the same thing and joined the forum

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

orin said:


> The original batch were a boatload to get in so the costs have to be recouped somehow. I think it will be super popular as much because they are very easy as prettier than almost anything else in the available isopod arena.


Hey orin take out 4 peach ones and add zebras in with them. Jk, I totally dig why your doing it

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## orin (Sep 8, 2013)

The peach ones are easy (incredibly easy and fast compared to vulgare) but are not fast like the zebras.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

orin said:


> The peach ones are easy (incredibly easy and fast compared to vulgare) but are not fast like the zebras.


Sweet I want both lol. I did a field sweep and found some peach colored nasatum. They throw whites every now on then. The two whites that I had passed I'm just waiting to pull the white babiea and start again. 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

any inks to the info about the black/yellow isos?


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

I think that I said that the Black and Yellow Isos came from Canada but I was mistaken. They come from Spain. I think they are good size as Iso's go.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Ill see if I can link it. Orin I'd like a copy of your book on isos in captivity. Can you pm me with your paypal info.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------

